# Desperate to find job



## skuchava (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi,

I regret to say that I find some of Australian employers quite biased and unfair. I 've been looking for job since late May 2013. I am an admin professional and have a vast work experience of over 10 years in admin positions like secretary, PA, translator. I applied for many jobs but ALL of my applications were unsuccessful. However, when I get negative replies I am not given any specific reasons of why on earth my applications are not successful. Just general 'bla-bla-bla' and no details. People think that I am not able to do some basic things like book shelving, room servicing etc. etc... This is really strange having in mind that I have a university degree (Bachelor's Degree in Linguistics) and my IQ is not low. It's rather disheartening and frustrating. Looks like real discrimination as I am entitled to work in Australia on my 457a visa. It appears that nobody wants people from overseas qualifications and job experience here. The same thing as in Canada. Some immigrants from Canada told me that they are also discriminated when they seek for job in Canada. The best offer they can get is working as pizza deliverers and cleaners. 

I do some cleaning work on a casual basis as I need to be in employment and earn at least something. But of course, I would like to have a job which is more rewarding in all aspects.

My CV is all right as I have consulted a specialist in career center and she recommended me to introduce just some minor changes into my CV which I did immediately. She told me that this is not my fault, it's the job market situation.

Would appreciate any ideas and comments on the above.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes, she is right. It is the job market situation. Employers have more choice to choose from, so they tend to be more picky. 

4 months in job hunting for a new migrant is short. It took me about 1.5 years just to get a junior position. So, be patient. 

Good luck!


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Its so sad that qualified people are subjected to taking a job out of there fields, we have a carer who is a qualified accountant in banking and investments he trained in the UK came to Australia on a transfer from the Uk company and after 1 month management changed and he was sacked, he cannot find a job in his fields like yourself, he was submitted into taking a carers job cleaning old people, nothing wrong with it but hey what a big change in career.

Sad but thats the reality of Australia welcome to the Utopia everyone brags about.


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

my case is bit different. l got hired in jobs and still in job of contact ing because l have to. The only reason that l could think of why l was hired is because l can fix something that the prestigious local work force not able to. Once you fixed or clean up the mess..Hey what do you know. .suddenly they think you're not as good or worth the money you are hire initially agreed in the contract. l also had once a traumatic experience where l fixed many critical mess left by the prestigious local but what do you know. end up being blamed for creating the mess plus the company not willing to let me complete my probation after so much hard work l have done for the company. I see this a definitely a form of major abuse but too scare to bring this up but keep quiet because l see this as a definitely lost case for me at the end because this company happen to be one of the major Australian government funded company which is quite focusing on profit taking in property market. l am absolutely shocked with how l was treated to be honest. l wonder how many abuse cases around workplace in Australia but l was told the hiring manager is having couple of law cases of employee abuse with himself and a chain of people in this looks to be a caring and charity government funded organization. So be ware all, things never always seem what it look like...Take good care all.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Yes I'm really worried about how kobo will go finding employment . Lucky he us a hard worker and will do anything .

In in charge of staff at my law firm. We recently advertised for receptionist no exp required but under 21 due to budget and we had over 200 applications.

I make sure u give every race a chance I judge purely on experience in my industry . I've employed Asians and Indians so far as well as whites but I would give anyone a go with the right qualifications


----------

